# The Bridge II



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Has anyone else apart from me been watching this excellent series? What a storyline and all the twists and turns. I hope they do a third series as it didn't really end, despite this weekend was the season finale.

I know that Sofia Helin who plays Saga was reluctant to take the part, but I really hope she does. Kim Bodina is good as Martin.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

chermic said:


> Has anyone else apart from me been watching this excellent series? What a storyline and all the twists and turns. I hope they do a third series as it didn't really end, despite this weekend was the season finale.
> 
> I know that Sofia Helin who plays Saga was reluctant to take the part, but I really hope she does. Kim Bodina is good as Martin.


Yes, we've been gripped by it too. I can suspend my disbelief about all the twist and turns of the plot and the bizarre motivations of the characters but I can't really believe Martin would have been allowed the kind of access he had to Jens in prison. :roll:

But, who killed Gertrude? ...and is there anything more to Rasmus than a mainly incompetent cop who desperately wants to prove he can do well?

Chris


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I am ambivilent about these nordic thrillers. My wife is an addict, I really enjoyed Borgan but the gruelsome murders, tortures, sadistic sexual themes and the general dark corners of the human mind that are put into what is supposedly entertainment in some make me uneasy. I wonder if it is a variation to be truthful of pornography  

Dick


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely loved it and did not want it to end. Loved the way Saga showed a tiny bit of emotion. Quite sad really. 

My wife,s theory is ..........Gertrude,s killer is Laura's dad. If you remember, when his daughter said she could remember the man who shot her, her dad forewarned someone who then went on a killing spree. He seemed to fall off the radar after this didn't he?

Mmmmmm, leaves you wondering doesn't it?


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Great programme.
Saga and Martin (Sofia and Kim) interviewed on BBC a couple of days ago confirmed a third series being made during 2014 / 15 but as I understand it may not be shown in the UK until 2016


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Jamsieboy said:


> Great programme.
> Saga and Martin (Sofia and Kim) interviewed on BBC a couple of days ago confirmed a third series being made during 2014 / 15 but as I understand it may not be shown in the UK until 2016


So does that suggest to you that the Martin character will return despite his arrest?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bridge*

What about the bloke that owned the boats? Is he MR BIG! Perhaps there's more to Rasmus as suggested by ChrisandJohn, would you keep going back only to be humiliated and thrown out again!

I love,I missed the first series but have bought the DVD so we can now look forward to watching it.

I also thought the camerawork with the colour being neither in colour or black and white was quite brilliant.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Jamsieboy said:
> 
> 
> > Great programme.
> ...


I did actually think at the time, how did Saga know which paper cup to pick up from the bin?

This is were the case against Martin could fail. Wrong cup = no forensics.

I need a life :lol:

And, as Littlebt says, beautifully fimed.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I loved it too - and I'm happy there will be a new season.

And I keep getting the main theme song stuck in my brain.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Been great fans since series one. According to the writer they don't know who killed Gertrude, obviously they are still working on that although it might not even figure in the third series? From the time line it might even be early 2017 before we get it here, far too long to wait. I am sure I am like many people that try and work out the plot before the end but we are lead down so many blind alleys it makes it very difficult and just shows what brilliant writing.

David


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I am ambivilent about these nordic thrillers. My wife is an addict, I really enjoyed Borgan but the gruelsome murders, tortures, sadistic sexual themes and the general dark corners of the human mind that are put into what is supposedly entertainment in some make me uneasy. I wonder if it is a variation to be truthful of pornography
> 
> Dick


Yes, I have these concerns too. I could do without too much graphic detail both visually and in the novels (I read the 'Girl' trilogy). I feel the same about depictions of violence generally and don't watch films where the attraction is based solely on this. What I do like is the mystery and detection elements and, as in The Bridge, the aspects of human relationships.

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Jamsieboy said:
> 
> 
> > Great programme.
> ...


The interview hinted that it wasn't quite as straightforward as that. I thought perhaps it could mean that Martin is featured but perhaps in flashback, or something like that.

Chris


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Tugboat
I have no idea what they will do with Martin but I rather suspect all is not what it seemed in episode 10.
Hope it returns before 2016/7 the year mentioned by David Klyne in a previous post.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bridge*

OMG,2016/17!!!!  I hope we're all still here then!!!! :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry it isn't really over 2 years - it just feels like it. :wink:


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Can someone suggest what we can now do on a Saturday night? 

As for the replacement, a Belgium thriller ?????


----------



## wandererer (Jan 1, 2014)

I keep going back over the events in each episode and nearly always find something new. I suspect that wouldn't be the case if I was reading it as a book.

This not only shows how good the plot is, but also how well it was directed.

All of the actors were first class.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

As Westbray states, a Belgium / Dutch / French thriller?

Salamander, part 1/12 starts tomorrow 9pm


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Watched Salamander last night. Good drama, with plenty of twists and turns about corruption in high government.

Would recomment it.

R  ger


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And there was I thinking it were fiction.

Dave


----------

